
Ask HN: Where do you host your CV/resume? - whosbacon
I find it pretty annoying updating a bunch of sites (LinkedIn, AngelList, homepage, Dropbox, to name a few) whenever I want to update my CV. Building this tool as a response to that frustration.<p>Anyone else with that problem? What sites have at least a fragment of your CV that needs to be updated occasionally?<p>More details: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.whosbacon.com&#x2F;resumi (no need to sign up, unless you want to)
======
vr3690
Have you looked at JSONResume [0]? I build my resume in JSON and use git and
github pages along with the resume-cli [1] to export it out to HTML/PDF
formats. My homepage is a single page hosted with github pages that links to
these exported resumes and the JSON one too.

Ideally I would like a single CLI command that pushes out my updated resume to
all those sites.

[0]:[http://jsonresume.org/](http://jsonresume.org/)
[1]:[https://github.com/jsonresume/resume-
cli](https://github.com/jsonresume/resume-cli)

~~~
chamoda
This is cool

------
sfilipov
You can add to this list websites with programming challenges that also have
some form of "candidate profile". HackerRank is one such site.

------
shoo
brief feedback: you _really_ need to spellcheck & get someone to proof read
the copy!

i don't think i would use something like this as updating a CV is not
something i do often enough to warrant introducing a dependency to some
arbitrary third party system i am not already using.

~~~
whosbacon
thanks for the feedback! it does sound like -- between the lack of usage and
available APIs -- that this is not a great project to start. shelving it for
now.

